# 30 lb. Red snapper mount



## fishmounter (May 17, 2012)

A pig!


----------



## GAGE (May 17, 2012)

Great work, looks awesome!


----------



## d-a (May 17, 2012)

Nice, what was the length on it?

d-a


----------



## Jasper (May 17, 2012)

Beautiful work!


----------



## fishmounter (May 17, 2012)

d-a said:


> nice, what was the length on it?
> 
> D-a


36"


----------



## redneck_billcollector (May 17, 2012)

Nice mount, if I did not like eating them so much I might would mount one of the bigger ones I catch......


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (May 18, 2012)

Fishmounter,
 Do you mount the actual fish or take measurements and do the fiberglass model?


----------



## MD746 (May 21, 2012)

recurve36 said:


> Fishmounter,
> Do you mount the actual fish or take measurements and do the fiberglass model?



X2

looks really good.


----------



## fishmounter (May 24, 2012)

recurve36 said:


> Fishmounter,
> Do you mount the actual fish or take measurements and do the fiberglass model?


I can do either.


----------



## captdave77 (May 28, 2012)

What does a mount like that usually run?


----------

